# 3 Year Anniversary



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Today marks the date of something that still saddens me ... 
.... today is officially 3 years since I had to help my dog, Louie rest in peace. 3 years ago to this day, I can remember as if it was YESTERDAY. 
Louie was a rescue, a 3lb pomeranian who looked like a teddy bear ... LITERALLY people would think I was holding a stuffed animal when I brought him places. I pulled him from Rosindalel Animal Control four years prior, the dog was a mess - dropped off at the A/C, bald (thyroid issue), collapsing trachea and heart disease, by a woman who stated her 10 year old kid wasn't talking care of him so she gave them the go to put him down. Let's just say, when I got the call I couldn't get down there fast enough. The A/C officer had cut a sock to put on him as a shirt. He almost died during anesthesia due to his heart and trach being so bad, we almost lost him in the middle of his neuter and dental surgery, but got his heart going again. 
Due to Louie's AMAZING behavior (you could hold his dog like a newborn on his back and he would sit there for hours) and demeanor I decided to get him involved in Registered Therapy Work with the group called Caring Canines (www.caringcanines.org) ... let's just say he was a hit.  We would go one to two times a week, to nursing homes where families abandoned their senior loved ones, who would look forward us coming to see them as well as the Children's hospital. I'll never forget one time a mother was in TEARS because her 6 year old son with leukemia was holding Lou - I asked her if she was okay, she said yes ... that they were tears of joy. Her son was attacked by a rottie a year prior and was HORRIFIED of dogs, she said she didnt think she would ever see the day that he would be holding one with a big smile on his face. That, that made it all worth while. 
After going to several rescue events, Lou became a bit of a local celebrity. I'll never forget going to the annual Pet Rock event in Worcester one year and my friend in AWE - we had people, STRANGERS coming up asking if that was Little Louie from myspace (ya, he has a page ... over 5 thousand friends on it). I'd always tell my guy friends they could rent him out if they wanted considering he was such a chick magnet. LOL. 
So three years ago today was one of the hardest days of my life. Lou's health was receding .... and the last two months he was alive I would wake up with him 3 to 4 times a night - his trach was so bad that he was prescribed hydrocodone (literally, I would go to CVS to pick his scripts up). His attacks were awful and scary as hell - his tongue would turn blue, he would literally stop breathing. Then three years ago, that morning, he had an attack and wasn't coming out of it. I FLEW to my vet, they put him in oxygen, called my mother, balling. Next thing you know, my vets was closing and of course you cannot keep an oxygen tank on without being there to monitor it so they advised me I had to bring him to Tufts. Out of oxygen, Lou couldn't breath and turned blue. My mom will always say to this day that she thought we were going to die that day ... I drove like the biggest asshole from Worcester to Grafton, had NO business driving the way I did, going through red lights, I wasn't stopping for anyone. Needless to say we made it there in 10 minutes. 
Long story short, they sedated him and kept him quiet. Vets at Tufts tried convincing me to try tracheal stints or a TRACHEOTOMY ... umm... ya. No. Coming from someone who researched each and every potential surgery to help him, I wasn't letting them throw a metal stint in his throat as "educational experience for the future of the procedure". No way in hell. 2000 dollars later and 2 days of tears, I decided to do what was best and help him go peacefully with anesthesia. I tear up now just thinking about it.  
Any ways, just had to vent I guess. Lou did SO MUCH for so many people, I feel like this is a day of remembrance for him. AND .. I KNOW how many fellow MC K9 lovers on here can totally understand what I mean. 
View attachment 1359


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

My rescue rottie died in 2006. She was the gentlest dog I'd ever known. There's just something about a rescue that gets to you...

RIP.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I feel your pain L4. Twelve years ago, our 10 year old dog Barney (a big mutt) died suddenly in front of me, my wife and kids as they were getting ready for school. We were all shocked and depressed. A month later we got Jake, another mutt, who's now 12 and very healthy so far. I fear the day when Jake goes, but we appreciate every day with him.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

L4, I'm really sorry. I know the feeling. My Louie went through some tough times recently and I'm really sorry for your loss..

Keep your chin up. It doesn't ever get easier..


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

aww. I'm so sorry L4. Losing a pup is so hard. 

My last dog, Pepper, died when I was 21. I'd had him since I was 4 years old (yes, he was 17!). I grew up with that fuzzball. He was eventually in so much pain that we had to put him to sleep. I was in hysterics. Sweetest dog. He will never be forgotten. I still have his ashes, a clipping of his fur and his collar in a box on my bookshelf. Still gets me sad. Be tough for the other doggies.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

RIP Louie, i'm sure your keeping my little rescue Lady company in doggy heaven.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Louie. Big hugs your way L4.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

He's a cute little guy.. Looks like Chewbacca's nephew. RIP Louie!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

L4...I'm so sorry for your loss...what a cutie he IS!!! 

You know how to reach me if you need anything! XOXOXO...thinking of you and Louie....


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I know how attached we can become to an animal. Sorry that the day brings such sadness for you. :rose:


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know how you feel, having lost Star, my shepard in March. I still get the urge to call out to her. I miss her terribly.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry for your loss L4, its never easy. I think the worst part about having a pet is the day you have to say goodbye. Lost my Collie "Smokey" in '05 a few days after christmas...sucked.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I wish dogs lived longer than people.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I never had a rescue dog but I did have a nasty, dirty mean cat once. I suffered for 8 years with that thing and still cherish the day I got to put it down. Be grateful you had GOOD years with your animal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

My last GSD had Lou Gehrig's disease. For about two months I gradually watched her deteriorate to the point that the nerve damage in her spine caused her to not have any feeling in her hind legs. She staggered around like a drunken sailor. Once it got to the point that she could no longer make it outside to pee without being assisted with a bath towel, I knew her days were numbered. I finally couldn't stand it anymore to watch her suffer. I knew she felt no pain, but I knew she was embarressed to be urinating and defecating in the house. I loaded her up in the car and brought her to the Vet. The whole way there, even though I knew in the bottom of my heart I was doing the right thing, I couldn't help but think that she knew I was bringing her to be put down. As long as I live, I will NEVER forget the sound of her wimpering as I held her down on the ground as the vet injected her between the toes and held her there as she convulsed and then drifted off to "sleep"........ I'm actually typing through tears right now......  L4, I feel your pain. My dog wasn't cool enough to be a "local celeb" but she was SURELY one of my very best friends. That day was four summers ago on MY BIRTHDAY. I cried the whole way home. About 3 months later I got another GSD. To this very day, every now and then I slip up and call her by the other dogs name.....................


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Having been involved in rescue for more years than I want to say and
it does not take long to form an attachment with any animal rescue or 
personal and watch them pass it never gets any easier and you never
forget any of them, but some hurt worse than others.
I too share your pain of loss.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Boy he was a little peanut huh L4? Very cute little guy.
Sad stories all the way around folks, thanks for sharing.

Our pets do become as big a part of our lives as family does, often times more so. And when your an animal lover, they really do become family.

I know my Kozmo is looking a little gray around the lip, not getting up as quickly anymore, doesn't really like to chase the ball like he used to.
He'll be 10 in March, so who knows how many more years we have together.

Like CC3915 said, just make the best of it and enjoy every minute with them that you have.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

L4G... in the spirit of Halloween.. Maybe THIS will Cheer you up.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> I know my Kozmo is looking a little gray around the lip, not getting up as quickly anymore, doesn't really like to chase the ball like he used to.
> He'll be 10 in March, so who knows how many more years we have together.


He's got PLENTY of time left............ 7moderastanza is more than DOUBLE his age and he still chases balls.........


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats just wrong Sniper....I was just going to write something nice about you for once.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Snipe ... I can totally understand what you mean ... one of my other rescued poms was from RI amimal control and had the same issues as Louie did but for the last 8 months of his life became incontinent .... I literally, and I mean literally bought this dog DEPENDS with a belly band ... he was like a child who had to have his diaper changed 4 times a day (he would poop outside but he was in the last stages of renal failure so his kidneys were going). This dog, after some research, I found out was dumped off at AC THREE times in his life ... 2 times by a family (who was called and the CHILD said her dog was missing, yet the mom later on in the afternoon said she never owned a dog until the ACO called her out about her daughter stating so) and once was found as a stray ... UNBELIEVABLE seperation anxiety and was a mess. I gave that dog as much time and love as I could and the best year and I half he probably ever had. Hardest day in my life was having to drive him an hour away to my vet ( I had just moved back to my hometown) in TEARS the whole way to help him be put down. That day I woke up and found him in his dog bed, he couldnt even get up anymore he was in so much pain, I knew it was time, I had attempted other days and just couldnt get the courage to do it. He screamed during the needle insertion and I lost it. On the way home, with his body in a blanket so I could bury him locally .. I was FLYING home... got pulled over on 128 ... Ill never forget it. The trooper came up to the window and I was BAWLING .. I told him my dog was in the back who I JUST had to put down and I just wanted to go home to bury him.... he just looked at me with the utmost sympathy and told me to drive safe... then walked away. Another hard day. But? I know I gave that little guy the best year and a half he ever had.

Thank you to everyone who has responded to this thread and understanded as well as appreciated the fact that our pets can touch our lives so much. It means so much....



Sniper said:


> My last GSD had Lou Gehrig's disease. For about two months I gradually watched her deteriorate to the point that the nerve damage in her spine caused her to not have any feeling in her hind legs. She staggered around like a drunken sailor. Once it got to the point that she could no longer make it outside to pee without being assisted with a bath towel, I knew her days were numbered. I finally couldn't stand it anymore to watch her suffer. I knew she felt no pain, but I knew she was embarressed to be urinating and defecating in the house. I loaded her up in the car and brought her to the Vet. The whole way there, even though I knew in the bottom of my heart I was doing the right thing, I couldn't help but think that she knew I was bringing her to be put down. As long as I live, I will NEVER forget the sound of her wimpering as I held her down on the ground as the vet injected her between the toes and held her there as she convulsed and then drifted off to "sleep"........ I'm actually typing through tears right now......  L4, I feel your pain. My dog wasn't cool enough to be a "local celeb" but she was SURELY one of my very best friends. That day was four summers ago on MY BIRTHDAY. I cried the whole way home. About 3 months later I got another GSD. To this very day, every now and then I slip up and call her by the other dogs name.....................


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Thats just wrong Sniper....I was just going to write something nice about you for once.


Bro don't go breaking tradition NOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dogs, as a rule, aren't really pets. They're friends, confidantes and part of the family. To lose a dog (or a cat I suppose) is never easy and even though it's now been three years L4, I know you miss the little guy. All of us who currently have a dog don't look forward to that inevitable day we have to say good bye and we all look back fondly at the friends we had in the past.

I'm with ya, Kid.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> or a cat I suppose


As a cat lover im offended.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

7costanza said:


> As a cat lover im offended.


You mean "kitty"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Apologies all around! I didn't mean to offend *anyone*, not even (ahem) CAT lovers. I have never, nor will I EVER kill a cat. They're fine, they're just not dogs.

But I had a pet mouse when I was a kid for a couple of years and, well, I'm a bit prejudiced.


----------

